
Ask HN: Where do you learn about new technology? - northstar702
Given everything is going virtual, what are the sources that are popular with backend, full stack, micro services enthusiasts?<p>Similarly, what publications&#x2F;forums&#x2F;blogs are your favorite source? (hackernews? TC? CSS-tricks? Something else)
======
giantg2
I use HN for discovering new tech or learning about something that I didn't
know I needed to know. If it's something I am searching for an answer to, then
I use Google to find a source specific to that tech (could be a blog, vendor
forum, etc).

------
vlod
Not affiliated with these, just like them:

\- [https://devurls.com/](https://devurls.com/)

\- [https://lobste.rs/](https://lobste.rs/)

\- [https://tuxurls.com/](https://tuxurls.com/)

------
k0t0n0
Twitter and YouTube

